# [ATLANTA, GA] Looking for D&D Players, North Metro Area



## GraspingElysium (Jun 20, 2006)

We're getting ready to start a new campaign, and are looking for some additional D&D Players in the North Metro Atlanta Area. We currently have 3 players and would like to add 2-3 more. We're mostly in our late 20's, but are more concerned with maturity than any specific age requirement. Our gaming style is a fairly even balance between combat and roleplaying. Games will take place in either Roswell or Dunwoody. If you might be interested, send me an e-mail (graspingelysium at gmail.com) and I'll be happy to go into more detail.


----------

